# Install windows8 metro apps offline



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

I have 2 PC's. 1 has an internet connection, one doesnt.

Is there a way i can install win8 apps (the metro one's.. ) on the offline box?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

This is not possible unless you contact the manufacturer of the App itself.

You must be connected to the internet to install apps from the Store
How to Add and Remove Apps


----------



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, thx. 
But still..If anyone has an idea, im open to suggestions..


----------

